# Rearing a Wild Wood Pigeon



## gerbilgirl

Has anyone reared a wild wood pigeon and kept it as a pet because they got attached?


----------



## Hillybean

I believe they stress way to easily to be kept as pets. I could be wrong and be thinking of another type of dove..but I think I am right.

I believe our UK member...Cynthia is it? Has a ton more info than I. I believe on some rare exceptions have they tamed enough to be kept....most often they are released. Is it illegal to keep them in your area??? Any bird species that is native to an area normally is illegal to keep. You for sure need to do your research and find that out.

-Hilly


----------



## Feefo

I haven't reared one deliberately as a pet but have some that were too tame to release...apparently it can be an offence under the Abandonment of Animals 1960 to release a bird that has become imprinted on humans, because they don't stand as good a chance of survival in the wild as the wild-bred ones do.

I have found that mine like to be out in the open avairy...they don't seek shelter at night. They have a long aviary so that they can exercise their wings and they appreciate the company of other wood pigeons. They also like being showered gently with a hose. Collared doves and wood pigeons tend to stick together and reassure each other.

One of our permanent residents had spent some time in a rabbit hutch and some time indoors, he used to follow his rescuer around like a puppy. He is more comfortable than the others in the shed where the feral pigeons roost and is forever courting the ferals.

I would never risk bringing up a wood pigeon as a pet and then letting it fly free. They don't have the homing ability of feral pigeons and can get lost.

Cynthia


----------



## plamenh

Any animal, bird reared by and bond to humans can become a pet.
As Cynthia well explained and I agree it is cruel to release bird or animal not used to outside world.
Senegal doves do not have homing instinct for example. I did released hand reared Senegal dove hoping that will join and learn from hundreds doves in my garden. This dove slept three nights perched on the washing line under my kitchen window until I took her back to her cage. She was starving no matter that feral doves feed couple of meters from her.
This is just example when I could see what is behavior of the bird and prevent fatal end. How many people just release birds not knowing their fate.


----------



## Charis

plamenh said:


> Any animal, bird reared by and bond to humans can become a pet.
> As Cynthia well explained and I agree it is cruel to release bird or animal not used to outside world.
> Senegal doves do not have homing instinct for example. I did released hand reared Senegal dove hoping that will join and learn from hundreds doves in my garden. This dove slept three nights perched on the washing line under my kitchen window until I took her back to her cage. She was starving no matter that feral doves feed couple of meters from her.
> This is just example when I could see what is behavior of the bird and prevent fatal end. *How many people just release birds not knowing their fate.*




How true. There is the misconception that because a bird was hatched wild, all the survival skills that bird leans from the parents will just magically kick in. It would be no different than taking a domestic Pigeon and releasing it into the wild with the thinking..."it's a Pigeon, it will figure it out."


----------



## gerbilgirl

Okay, he's staying with us! I think I'm going to try and get the biggest parrot cage I can! Even in the past couple of days he's learnt to fly really well, perhaps he's getting stronger .


----------



## Feefo

Would he be spending a lot of time in a cage? If you can afford it I would go for an outdoor aviary...or- if you have no graden - for an indoor one. Otherwise, for indoor use, a chinchilla cage - sold at Pets at Home - is best, because parrot cages are desgned for birds that can climb, play with different things and hold on to the bars with their teeth. Pigeons have different needs.

Cynthia


----------



## gerbilgirl

Well, I do work in a pet shop so I'll have a good look through all the cages  and get ordered in whatever he needs.

No chance of an aviary though, we already have too many other pets 'cluttering up the garden' (which is about half an acre - that's how many other pets there are!) and there's no chance mum and dad would get an aviary for one pigeon! We also have 12 cats who are out to get him so outside is a no-go!


----------



## Wideawake

Here I am typing in my reply with Woody (the super "Wing Master") perching on my head! Oh yes....wood pigeons are fantastic pets! He has been a part of our family since he was 2 weeks old and has grown into a wonderful fellow. Though he has a "thing" for bare feet and hiding clothes pegs. He wants to be with us all the time so he is only in his cage at night. I could go on and on about the happiness and wonder he brings to us but you'll find that out for yourself!!! Good luck and enjoy sharing your life with him.


----------



## Nix773

*hand reared wood pigeon problems*

Hi, on the subject of pet wood pigeons I wondered if seombody might be able to give me some advise.

In june 2008 I took home a little creature that looked not unlike a dinosaur from work ( I am a Vet). I have to admit I know little about birds , but having looked at websites like these I decided that he was about 2-3days old ( no feathers). I reared him on keylee food and porridge ( hence his name), helped him learn to fly and then bought a huge parrot cage for him for just a few weeks until I was going to release him into an aviary, then hopefully the big wild world.
But, it wasn;t long until I realised that he was really too imprinted ( having never seen another pigeon) on us, and that he was too comofrtable about cats and dogs...and hoovers!
So, I had a chat with my boyfriend and as he would never want anything to hapen to our little fella he agreed that we could keep him as a pet. I hade read posts on here that said that this wasn't being unfair to him.
So he is about 15months old now and he seems pretty happy. He is in a large cage with lots of toys ( not that he is that interested in them!) a few seed and fruit treat sticks , his favourite red rope perch and some fake vines for shelter. 
When he was a baby he was very into human contact, but now he is less bonded and I wonder if he's happy.
He does coo at me sometimes and he flies onto my head or comes to sit on the sofa arm next to me...and he loves standing on my laptop when i'm typing. He is actually quite prone to pecking at hands if he is not in a good mood. 
I have tried lots of foods- even from france, but currently he is on a mixture of seed hearts, wild bird seed and peanuts. I bought soem garlic granules today as I read thee were good for him. Still can't find apple cider vinegar anywhere ...where do you get it???
Anyway, my concerns are:
Firstly, can we do anything to make him happier??? My partner is reluctant to allow me to get another pigeon to keep him company- and I am worried that we'll end up with dozens as I couldn' t bear to destroy any eggs. ALso becaise we want to start a fmaily of our own soon and already have 4 cats and 2 dogs.
Secondly, he always seems a bit thin...his keel is pretty prominent- but I don;t seem to be able to get him to eat any more. He has two seed bowls, a few treat sticks and a fruity fat block in his cage at the moment ( which he hasn't touched). I also offer him fresh peas daily ( or sometimes sweetcorn) which he sometimes eats and sometimes justthrows across his cage. Oh he also has vitamins ( esp Vit D) in his water as he hates change and [email protected] happy sitting in his cage outside.
Lastly, he is moulting again. He has a bath at least once per week in a litter tray in his cage- he loves this and holds his wings up for me to splash underneath them for a wash. I am just concerned as he only moulted in june so I wasn't expecting it again....he currently looks like a newly fledged bird around his head. Should I Be worried?
I just want to make sure that i'm doing the best for this fella, as I feel responsible for the fact that he has to spend his life in captivity ( something i've never agreed with for wild birds). 
I should mention that he also tries to mate with our hands....I've heard that this might be more about aggression than sexual...is that right??

Sorry for so many questions...just want to know as much as possible so I can keep him as happy as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Feefo

Well, a couple of my woodies are looking like vultures at the moment!

Try offering him some lettuce, or watercress.

I can't say woodies look as happy and active as pigeons, except in the summer when they are sexually active...I have never seen one use mating as a form of aggression!


----------

